# Layout Progress-2



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Things are moving along on the layout build but slower than planned due to supplier delivery and parts availability problems.
This first picture shows the north wall segment with profile boards in place for the scenery. The two tracks in the center lead down to the -6.5" elevation in the center peninsula. They will be staging tracks and a reverse loop.








This picture shows the north wall on the left and a small part of the center peninsula. This is the zero elevation and will have the freight yard, turntable and roundhouse.








This picture shows the bridges at the river crossing.








The engine in the picture is the sometimes maligned BigBoy. I find it to be a fantastic engine to operate but for sure larger than 1/64th scale. The passenger car is an American Models Budd car in UP livery.
I think the construction techniques and sophistication show up well in these pictures. Of course once the track is installed changing the track plan is out of the question. The white stripes visible on the cork roadbed provide the superelevation.
Some of you may have seen the pictures on another forum of a custom layout under construction by Dunham studios. Comparing the pictures shows the significant difference in layout construction methods and techniques between two different builders. I do not feel either necessarily produces a better product but they sure are different.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tom...looks good, well thought out and VERY complicated. Looking forward to more pics...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you Dave. When I saw what came back as a proposed track plan compared to the one I sent as a suggested plan my reaction was it is way too complicated.I spent a month with it to make sure it was something I really liked. Basic operations are really simple. Each of the three loops is fed by a yard or staging tracks. So only one turnout is involved per loop to start a train running with no further intervention. All the other complex trackworks are multiple interchange tracks, reverse loops and passing tracks which can be fun to use but are not required to just run trains.
I will see the layout in person for the first time next Wednesday. It will be the first time I can take some of my own pictures. The ones I posted were taken and emailed to me Friday morning.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You're going to have to invite me over to see such a glorious layout...super nice...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

this is going to be nice.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, I am greatly anticipating the day I will have something other than an empty layout room! delivery has moved from the last week of May to likely the last week of August. One of our key suppliers is forecasting (not promising) delivery of parts that are on the critical path schedule the last week of May. In any event once it is up and operating and I have learned how to use it you and others are welcome to come and play (I mean operate) if you can get to Southern California.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyer said:


> Flyernut, I am greatly anticipating the day I will have something other than an empty layout room! delivery has moved from the last week of May to likely the last week of August. One of our key suppliers is forecasting (not promising) delivery of parts that are on the critical path schedule the last week of May. In any event once it is up and operating and I have learned how to use it you and others are welcome to come and play (I mean operate) if you can get to Southern California.



AmFlyer: Very nice project you have going.:appl: Have you "engineered" the type of power/control system yet?? eg.: Straight AC or DC? TMCC/Legacy? If you have enough of "knife" switches you could have a lot of combinations. Again; very nice. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Larry, the control system is completely designed and much further along in construction than the rest of the layout. The one control item still open is some specifics on the local control overrides at a couple of points around the layout (for example the uncouplers in the freight yard.)
Power is provided by two ZW-L's to 8 power districts. These are fantastic units. The controls are Legacy. With the ZW-L the Legacy system can directly operate the throttle setting to run conventional in any selected power district. All layout controls will be on iPads using the LCS. We have not finalized how many LCS "pages" there will be nor how many preselected routes will be programmed. I also have the iCab app on 3 iPhones plus two Cab 2's so 5 operators can play at the same time. As far as I know there are no knife switches, but the last three monthly invoices for parts and supplies have each been 3 to 5 pages so I could have missed them!
My initial design I sent them had no reverse loops. The layout now has 3, I think. When I was interviewing builders I was able to operate a 2 rail layout with reverse loops, that changed my mind. with modern sensors, computerized controllers and the Legacy system I was not even aware the train went through the reverse loops! The track plan does not incorporate any of the reverse loops in normal unattended operation of 3 trains around three separate loops of track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is going to be a spectacular S scale layout. As a High Schooler with
an American Flyer I've always had a soft spot for the S trains.

Looking forward to videos of it in operation.

I note that you have a reverse loop. How are you going to wire that
for AC operation? Us DCC'ers have the reverse loop controller eliminate
the problem.

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Don, the reverse loops with Legacy operation are basically the same as with DCC. There are AC versions of the auto reverse circuit boards which are actually simpler because there is no track polarity to deal with in AC. Only engines with TMCC/Legacy will be able to automatically use the reverse loops. When I run conventional engines they are just on the 3 main loops or the interchange tracks. Making the reverse loops automatic for conventional engines would have added cost and complexity for something I would have never used.


----------

